
Show HN: Demandoo , a way of sharing things online - chrisamirani
Hi Hackers,<p>This is my first time posting here so if I&#x27;m posting in the wrong place hope you understand.<p>I created <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demandoo.net" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demandoo.net</a> which is a sharing economy platform that allows users to post what they need and others can offer to rent or lend the needed item. I&#x27;m in public beta now and trying to get feedback and suggestions about Demandoo. The items posted on the website are placeholders but feel free to post stuff you need as well.<p>Thanks a lot guys and hope you like Demandoo.
======
mtmail
Do you really have a trademark registered for your name? I can't find Demandoo
on [https://www.uspto.gov/trademarks-application-
process/search-...](https://www.uspto.gov/trademarks-application-
process/search-trademark-database), there's an old one from 1943 for Demando
though.

How will you solve the chicken&egg problem to grow your database. It covers
the whole world, shouldn't you grow neighborhood by neighborhood first?

I think the placeholders should be marked as such.

~~~
chrisamirani
I'm trying to approach suppliers of rental goods and regular consumers at the
same time. Not in US right now and really want to start user acquisition in
the US . You are right i should start small, but I designed this to start in
the west and right now I'm in the east of the world. a mistake?

Thanks for your tips on placeholders, will do.

